# Established. A big step forward for coffee in Belfast



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I had heard bits and pieces about this place opening over the last few months but when I walked past the premises at the start of this month I spotted an EK43 sat on the counter and knew I'd have to pay a visit. It opened last week and I made the journey back to Belfast to visit at the weekend and to catch up with family of course. The set up looked promising, anfim grinder, synesso espresso machine, uber boilder and of course the EK43. They have coffee from hasbean and workshop at present but I think this will change from time to time. They had 3 different coffees on the menu and the choice was to have it as espresso, in milk (served in a 150ml cup) or brewed by aeropress or chemex if it was for 3 people. They also have a nice selection of freshly baked cakes etc, sandwiches and soup. I started out with a brazilian fazenda cacheoira in milk, really tasty drink, caramel and chocolate. I then went for a shot of the guji natural. It went through the EK43. I'm a fan of naturals and it didn't disappoint. Had to drop by on our way home and I had the same coffee in an aeropress.

They have bags of hasbean and workshop on the shelves to buy along with chemexs, porlexs, clever drippers and aeropress.

Its great to see someone bringing this approach to coffee to Northern Ireland. I didn't take any pics but this article on sprudge has a few. http://sprudge.com/terror-blast-cant-rattle-belfasts-newest-cafe.html Shame some in this country are still intent on causing disruption. If you're ever in the area call by. You won't be dissapointed. Mark the owner is a nice guy and was happy to chat about the coffee. He's hoping to get some of 3FE's own roast in soon. Looking forward to trying that.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The EK is spreading


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The EK is spreading


It is indeed. Next time i'm in i'll see if I can get the same coffee through each grinder as espresso and see if my untrained palate can spot the difference. The shot I had was lovely. That nice boozy flavour you get from naturals.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

You're not wrong about a big step forward, but I could add for Northern Ireland too. It's fantastic not only being able to get an Aeropress from a friendly barista but it's from Hasbeans as well. I just wish I was in belfast more often to have the excuse to go there. Had the super sweet El Meridiano , the best decaf around atm - just my opinion if course. Hope he does well, it's in a good spot plenty of accountants/solicitors offices about as well as the art college.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Macoffee said:


> You're not wrong about a big step forward, but I could add for Northern Ireland too. It's fantastic not only being able to get an Aeropress from a friendly barista but it's from Hasbeans as well. I just wish I was in belfast more often to have the excuse to go there. Had the super sweet El Meridiano , the best decaf around atm - just my opinion if course. Hope he does well, it's in a good spot plenty of accountants/solicitors offices about as well as the art college.


If you liked established then lost and found in Coleraine is worth a visit if you're ever up this way. It's great to see what happens when people care about what they are producing.


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Just read this thread. Established is brilliant! It is so good to see Belfast finally moving forward (in terms of coffee at least) and hopefully Established does continue to do well. Espresso Elements on the Lisburn Road is also well worth a visit. The two young barista in there are passionate and care about their product. As Neill says it makes all the difference!!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Combercoffee said:


> Just read this thread. Established is brilliant! It is so good to see Belfast finally moving forward (in terms of coffee at least) and hopefully Established does continue to do well. Espresso Elements on the Lisburn Road is also well worth a visit. The two young barista in there are passionate and care about their product. As Neill says it makes all the difference!!!


Yeah, been out there too. I do wish they would source roasted coffee from a but closer to home. It was coming from Australia last time I was in. Still a great cup tho.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Yeah, been out there too. I do wish they would source roasted coffee from a but closer to home. It was coming from Australia last time I was in. Still a great cup tho.


As a guest espresso or their staple offering

Australia to Ireland is nuts ....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> As a guest espresso or their staple offering
> 
> Australia to Ireland is nuts ....


It's an Australian company that opened it and they bring all the coffee over!


----------

